# Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet



## Vox Gabrieli

Easily my favorite ballet, and musically as well. Prokofiev really defines his writing when he created this piece. The music itself is extremely attractive, and I find myself humming bits from all Acts of the ballet, despite it being a two and a half hour endeavor. I've really wanted to dissect this piece for a long time - what are some things you noticed in this piece that you found unique, or hell, you didn't like it. Technical talk of chords are encouraged! As well as anything related to music composition.

I'll start with a compliment: I'm a huge fan of La rue séveille in act one, it's such a cute minuet that I hum all the time. Prokofiev takes this original melody and creates some absurd variations of it as well in later scenes.


----------



## jegreenwood

I've seen it once on stage - in Berlin. I also have a DVD of Nureyev/Fonteyn, which obviously is not state of the art from an A/V standpoint, but . . . need I say more. Actually I chose it so I could follow the dancing closely with the help of Greskovic's "Ballet 101."

On audio disc I only have the Suites. I have listened to the entire score courtesy of Tidal and considered purchasing it. Although, maybe a Blu-Ray video from this century might be a better choice. Gergiev?


----------



## hpowders

I've seen it three times, all by American Ballet Theater at the Met in NYC.

The best ballet-both for music and choreography that I've ever seen.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

jegreenwood said:


> I've seen it once on stage - in Berlin. I also have a DVD of Nureyev/Fonteyn, which obviously is not state of the art from an A/V standpoint, but . . . need I say more. Actually I chose it so I could follow the dancing closely with the help of Greskovic's "Ballet 101."
> 
> On audio disc I only have the Suites. I have listened to the entire score courtesy of Tidal and considered purchasing it. Although, maybe a Blu-Ray video from this century might be a better choice. Gergiev?


 I've heard Gergiev in the past, i'm a big fan of his notation, but I have to say I like David Garforth's interpretation much better. You can find the full ballet on YouTube if you feel obliged to take a look.


----------



## Pugg

Carlos Costa and Tamara Joju are the stars in this wonderful DVD.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/0743337


----------



## znapschatz

Regrets, I didn't and don't have the technical chops to analyze the components of this work, so all I can offer is my subjective opinion. My first exposure to this ballet was the 1955 Soviet film version with Galena Ulanova and Yuri Zhdanov in the title roles. It was making the rounds in the art movie house circuits at the time, and had been my initial experience viewing a complete ballet. I'll never forget Ulanova's first appearance as Juliet in her chamber. In her forties then, she certainly didn't look like any teenager to me (I was a teen, myself, at the time,) and then she started to dance. Sonofagun! She really was Juliet!. I found the experience so transporting that I returned for every showing during its three day run. This occurred decades before the inter webs, so the film in its entirety had not been accessible to me since, but recordings of the suite kept the memory fresh. 

Recently, I did get the opportunity to see it again, YouTube, of course, edited, sadly, to squeeze into a one DVD version. By this time I had seen enough ballet to look at it more critically, but it remains a treasured experience from my teenhood. And I still love the complete ballet score. It always does the job.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Pugg said:


> Carlos Costa and Tamara Joju are the stars in this wonderful DVD.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/0743337


Bookmarked! Thanks for that! Now if only I didn't have to pay for a DVD..


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

znapschatz said:


> Regrets, I didn't and don't have the technical chops to analyze the components of this work, so all I can offer is my subjective opinion. My first exposure to this ballet was the 1955 Soviet film version with Galena Ulanova and Yuri Zhdanov in the title roles. It was making the rounds in the art movie house circuits at the time, and had been my initial experience viewing a complete ballet. I'll never forget Ulanova's first appearance as Juliet in her chamber. In her forties then, she certainly didn't look like any teenager to me (I was a teen, myself, at the time,) and then she started to dance. Sonofagun! She really was Juliet!. I found the experience so transporting that I returned for every showing during its three day run. This occurred decades before the inter webs, so the film in its entirety had not been accessible to me since, but recordings of the suite kept the memory fresh.
> 
> Recently, I did get the opportunity to see it again, YouTube, of course, edited, sadly, to squeeze into a one DVD version. By this time I had seen enough ballet to look at it more critically, but it remains a treasured experience from my teenhood. And I still love the complete ballet score. It always does the job.


I've been interested in hearing older interpretations of the ballet. I'll look into finding a recording from around that year.


----------



## Pugg

Richard Macduff said:


> Bookmarked! Thanks for that! Now if only I didn't have to pay for a DVD..


Well the have often sale, so keep a eye on that site.


----------



## Heck148

I have Previn/LSO performing the complete Ballet...it is good, but some of the Suite recordings are better in comparative pieces....I may pick-up the Maazel/Cleveland complete one of these days - It's been highly recommended by trusted sources...I'm not usually a Maazel fan...but sometimes he delivers the goods..

There are many, many versions of the "Suites" - with many different samplings available....my overall favorite is the great Mitropoulos/NYPO from 11/57 - this provides a decent overview of the dramatic action - the performance is splendid, Mitropoulos obviously loves this music, and the NYPO wild men of the 1950s are in full cry all the way...real "bravura" playing....plenty of _panache_...
another fine, and extensive sampling is Salonen/BPO - from 10/86 on Sony...found it in the cutout bin....the Berliners sound great, much more lively and flexible than they sound under HvK from that era....


----------



## sprite

I saw this at the Met last year.. Tears were streaming down my face by the end of it. Every time I hear that last movement I just want to fall to my knees and weep at its altar, it's so beautiful. I adore the 5 dancing couples piece too (



) , it's so cheeky and wicked and fun. Juliet's theme is so pure and childlike. As we already know from Peter and the Wolf, the man can channel the most pure, evocative melodies completely devoid of any platitude.

I read somewhere that Prokofiev did not actually orchestrate this though. The source was an interview with a ballet conductor, I believe.. seemed legitimate. But I couldn't find another source. Anyone know anything about it?

Prokofiev, bless his heart, originally intended to alter the ending so that no one died. But Stalin wouldn't have it. Years later, Stalin would again interfere with Prokofiev's death narrative by dying a couple of hours before him, leaving him with no flowers, just a sad little pinecone on his grave via Sviatoslav Richter. The truth is so much stranger than fiction. :lol:


----------



## Zhdanov

sprite said:


> Prokofiev, bless his heart, originally intended to alter the ending so that no one died. But Stalin wouldn't have it.


nor Shakespeare would. Stalin was spot on as always.


----------



## sprite

Zhdanov said:


> nor Shakespeare would. Stalin was spot on as always.


oh I agree. I find it adorable that Prokofiev wanted that but I'm glad Stalin intervened.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

The Dance of the Knights is terrific:


----------



## jegreenwood

Interesting article on the ballet's history.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/...latest&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront

I've seen Cranko and Martins live, MacMillan on DVD.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Interesting article on the ballet's history.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/...latest&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront
> 
> I've seen Cranko and Martins live, MacMillan on DVD.


Interesting reading, thanks for sharing.


----------



## amfortas

Zhdanov said:


> Stalin was spot on as always.


Everybody loves Stalin. Just ask Shostakovich.


----------



## Marsilius

A couple of reviews of recent releases for home viewing...

From London: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Prokofiev_Romeo_OA1100D.htm

From Paris: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Nureyev_dancer_2564646990.htm


----------



## Pugg

Marsilius said:


> A couple of reviews of recent releases for home viewing...
> 
> From London: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Prokofiev_Romeo_OA1100D.htm
> 
> From Paris: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Nureyev_dancer_2564646990.htm


The Nureyev as Dancer and Choreograph box looks very tempting.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

* Let's keep this thread alive, people!*

A beautiful melody and impressive counterpoint in the choral sections, Serende Matinale was arranged at a really strange part in the third act, given the depressing atmosphere before and following this piece in the ballet.






I made an arrangement with intent to perform at a chamber concert! The Mandolin is a nice new change of pace for me, and I have some really talented individuals in their respetive part.

By my opinion, I really enjoyed the second act finale, and there was no better way to conclude that act! So much anguish and anxiety!


----------



## Miserere nobis

The new La Scala production is excellent IMHO

http://intoclassics.net/news/2017-01-17-42055


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Miserere nobis said:


> The new La Scala production is excellent IMHO
> 
> http://intoclassics.net/news/2017-01-17-42055


Thank you for sharing! I've been itching for some newer interpretation!


----------



## jegreenwood

Richard Macduff said:


> Thank you for sharing! I've been itching for some newer interpretation!


The Joffrey Ballet presented their version in NYC last month. The New York Times was not impressed.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/31/...frey-ballet-returns-with-a-muddled-romeo.html

Edit - when I clicked on the link to the La Scala production, I got a warning from my virus protection software.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

jegreenwood said:


> The Joffrey Ballet presented their version in NYC last month. The New York Times was not impressed.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/31/...frey-ballet-returns-with-a-muddled-romeo.html
> 
> Edit - when I clicked on the link to the La Scala production, I got a warning from my virus protection software.


I had no issue downloading the .mkv, the virus may be a hoax.

I could agree with some criticism, I didn't like how the director deleted certain phrases as if he had somewhere to be. A bit frustrating to hear a bassoon cut off and enter the next phrase, and on rare occasions even skipping phrases. Some of the minuets were arranged out of order from Prokofiev's original intent. Just minor issues with me, although I read the review and I can understand certain issues with the performance of the Ballet.


----------



## SwanLake

I really like the Boston/Ozawa. My favorite is Kitajenko with the Danish National SO on Chandos. I have the Maazel and it is very good to but I keep going back to Kitajenko or Ozawa.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

A new production of Romeo and Juliette has premiered just recently hosted by the met. I haven't gotten the chance to see it, because my damned subscription expired! My congragulations to whomever had the pleasure of seeing this live.


----------



## jegreenwood

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> A new production of Romeo and Juliette has premiered just recently hosted by the met. I haven't gotten the chance to see it, because my damned subscription expired! My congragulations to whomever had the pleasure of seeing this live.


That, of course, is the opera, not the ballet.


----------



## Vasks

I always am delighted by the dance number that features the unlikely combo of mandolin and trumpets. Very catchy and highly unique. One of Serge's best orchestration moments.


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> A new production of Romeo and Juliette has premiered just recently hosted by the met. I haven't gotten the chance to see it, because my damned subscription expired! My congragulations to whomever had the pleasure of seeing this live.


This one is to be seen as encore in my country, you get the singing for free. :angel:


----------



## Marsilius

Newly released on Blu-ray and DVD. An excellent version from San Francisco Ballet. Review attached:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/May/Prokofiev_Romeo_739104.htm


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

jegreenwood said:


> That, of course, is the opera, not the ballet.


We welcome _Romeo and Juliette's_ of all kinds! There is no discrimination in TC!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Marsilius said:


> Newly released on Blu-ray and DVD. An excellent version from San Francisco Ballet. Review attached:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/May/Prokofiev_Romeo_739104.htm


Thanks for the link! :tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

A little bit faster paced, and good visuals.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

If you're ever in Prague, make your way to theHybernia Theatre for a performance.

Also, for us US citizens, New York performance.


----------



## jegreenwood

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> If you're ever in Prague, make your way to theHybernia Theatre for a performance.
> 
> Also, for us US citizens, New York performance.
> 
> View attachment 96039


The New York City Ballet production is quite good. I also saw it in Berlin.


----------



## ICHTHUS

I totally disagree with the person who stated "No greater woe than Prokofiev's Juliet and Romeo." This is one of my top five ballets, especially Nureyev's interpretation.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Romeo and Juliet is a great example of ballet music too good to not have a complete recording of the work. I've had the Maazel/Cleveland for quite a while now as well as the Myung Whun Chung/Concertgebouw DG release of highlights.
The imaginative and abundant amount of memorable ideas that flow throughout the score are astonishing. Prokofiev had a unique way of blending discord with beauty. In Romeo and Juliet he brought his gift of melody as well as his ability to twist the simplest of phrases into near tonal collapse and then create a new idea that would stay in one's head for days. 
I like Cinderella as well. I'm happy with the Ashkenazy/Decca recording of it. Glazunov's The Seasons is a very good fill-up on that two disc set.


----------



## Sissone

Romeo and Juliet by choreographer Thierry Malandain can be seen on TV Mezo on April 18.at 8.3O p.m.CET.Malandain builds on the music by Hector Berlioz and takes away the story from its historical context.Romeo and Juliet are no longer romantic protagonists,they are just people who struggle for life,defending their own modicum of elegance and dignity.


----------



## chalkpie

Heck148 said:


> I have Previn/LSO performing the complete Ballet...it is good, but some of the Suite recordings are better in comparative pieces....I may pick-up the Maazel/Cleveland complete one of these days - It's been highly recommended by trusted sources...I'm not usually a Maazel fan...but sometimes he delivers the goods...


I have both the Maazel and the Ashkenazy/Royal Phil and the winner goes to Maazel for this one (and his Cinderella as well). It just sounds great the whole way along.


----------



## wahidovic

znapschatz said:


> Regrets, I didn't and don't have the technical chops to analyze the components of this work, so all I can offer is my subjective opinion. My first exposure to this ballet was the 1955 Soviet film version with Galena Ulanova and Yuri Zhdanov in the title roles. It was making the rounds in the art movie house circuits at the time, and had been my initial experience viewing a complete ballet. Tutuapp 9apps Showbox I'll never forget Ulanova's first appearance as Juliet in her chamber. In her forties then, she certainly didn't look like any teenager to me (I was a teen, myself, at the time,) and then she started to dance. Sonofagun! She really was Juliet!. I found the experience so transporting that I returned for every showing during its three day run. This occurred decades before the inter webs, so the film in its entirety had not been accessible to me since, but recordings of the suite kept the memory fresh.
> 
> Recently, I did get the opportunity to see it again, YouTube, of course, edited, sadly, to squeeze into a one DVD version. By this time I had seen enough ballet to look at it more critically, but it remains a treasured experience from my teenhood. And I still love the complete ballet score. It always does the job.


thank you and concerning youtube yes I confirm it has been changed a lot this last time


----------



## philoctetes

The suite by Leinsdorf and Boston still beats the others for me, and I've heard a lot of em.


----------



## DavidA

Anyone see Romeo and Juliet broadcast from the ROH last night?

https://www.roh.org.uk/showings/romeo-and-juliet-live-2019

Absolutely terrific. The lovers were so engaging.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I own a CD of the Ballet, highly recommended!


----------



## mbhaub

I grew up with the Mitropolous/NYPO suite which was my standard for a long time. Then came Maazel/Cleveland which has been my first choice for 45 years now. I like the Previn/LSO quite a lot. But nowadays it's Gergiev/LSO - brilliant. Modern sound, spectacular playing - it's just terrific despite a few coughs from the audience.


----------



## jegreenwood

I also have a DVD of the Fonteyn/Nureyev/MacMillan film version.


----------



## Sangburd

I'll be seeing R&J by the Dutch National Ballet tonight. I'm quite looking forward to it!


----------



## Montarsolo

Recently received the double CD of this ballet conducted by Gergiev. I am not very familiar with Prokofiev's work (only the classical symphony*, Peter and the Wolf & the 5th symphony). I must say that this ballet was a pleasant introduction. It's a great piece of music! It's a blessing to hear a good composition that you don't know yet. I'm definitely going to listen to it a few more times.

Well done Sergei! 

*In track 4 I hear a piece of his classical symphony.


----------

